
Ask HN: How do you manage continuous deployment without containers? - knite
There are lots of tools for CD in a container world, like Kubernetes and ECS. But many (most?) companies aren&#x27;t using containers.<p>Which tools and best practices are you using to manage your deployments in a non-container world, when you have dozens of long-lived servers behind a load balancer?
======
mhausenblas
DC/OS [1] supports services (long-running tasks) and jobs (one-offs or
scheduled) which don't necessarily have to be container images. See also [2]
for a small write-up on this topic.

[1] [https://dcos.io/](https://dcos.io/) [2] [https://medium.com/none-size-
fits-it-all/u-cant-touch-this-9...](https://medium.com/none-size-fits-it-
all/u-cant-touch-this-9eb31d1109fc)

------
olegkikin
Atlassian Bamboo

[https://www.atlassian.com/software/bamboo](https://www.atlassian.com/software/bamboo)

Kubernetes is such an overkill for most companies. Unless you're deploying to
dozens of servers of non-homogenous projects/services, you probably don't need
it.

